# NO ONE can solve my problem



## Exile09 (Mar 5, 2014)

I am so frustrated...I have two filters and both are not doing their job...=/
There is a specific YouTube web address that I want to block completely because there are very inappropriate videos on it, but the thing is the guy who uploaded them simply took bad pictures and put them to an audio of some guy i liked listening to. The title is not bad, the audio is not bad, the video is horrible, its just tons of horrible pictures. Please does anyone know any possible way that I can permanently block this web page?? 

Thanks.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Might help if you actually told us what the url is.

Usually you can not block at a url sublevel but must block at the domain name level.


----------



## Exile09 (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks for your response. This is the page:

mark levin - YouTube

I don't want to block all of YouTube, just this page, because of the certain videos that show up on it. I tried reporting the user who posted them, but I seriously doubt anyone is going to do anything. I don't think anyone really cares.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You will notice he doesn't have just one page. Your link when to a youtube search on Mark Levin.

If your router supports keywords you can try blocking on the words Mark Levin. Otherwise you need a content filter like Netnanny or other software that will filter all the content before you see it.

Hosts file and even windows firewall or domain name blocking all work to block at the domain name which in your case would block all access to youtube.com,

It is quite the conundrum to listen to right wing audio while displaying partially clothed women posing with guns.


----------



## Exile09 (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks. I actually have two filters: K-9 and NetNanny. They were both working and blocked just this specific page and those specific videos, but now all of the sudden as of a couple days ago, they just stopped working. I have contacted the support POCs for both filters and am trying to get the issue resolved.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

You can also block them using browser extensions. StayFocusd for Chrome and Opera allows very customizable blocking, and can be used to block specific pages within a domain.


----------

